
Washington State AG Bob Ferguson Sues Uber Over Data Breach - finnn
http://www.thestranger.com/slog/2017/11/28/25591224/washington-state-ag-bob-ferguson-sues-uber-over-data-breach
======
finnn
Original source (that i should have linked... mods wanna gimme a hand?):
[http://www.atg.wa.gov/news/news-releases/ag-ferguson-
files-m...](http://www.atg.wa.gov/news/news-releases/ag-ferguson-files-multi-
million-dollar-lawsuit-against-uber-failing-report)

Actual text of the complaint:
[https://agportal-s3bucket.s3.amazonaws.com/uploadedfiles/Ano...](https://agportal-s3bucket.s3.amazonaws.com/uploadedfiles/Another/News/Press_Releases/2017_11_28Complaint.pdf)

